# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Τα καινούρια μας κλουβιά για τα κοκατιλάκια!!!

## vicky_ath

Να κ το δικο μας καινουριο κλουβι, δικης μας κατασκευης!Στο κλουβακι αυτο μπηκαν ηδη η Λια κ ο Παμπλο κ σε 2-3 μερες υπολογιζουμε να ειναι ετοιμο κ το δικο μου κλουβι για τα καμαρια μου!
Για το πρώτο κλουβακι χρησιμοποιησαμε σιδερενιες βεργες, οι οποιες αποδειχτηκαν αρκετα δυσκολες στη χρηση τους μιας κ ηταν πολυ σκληρες για να τις τρυπησει το τρυπανι!Βεβαια με αρκετο κοπο τα καταφεραμε!Ετσι, μαθαινοντας απο το λαθος μας για το δικο μου κλουβι αγορασαμε βεργες αλουμινιου, οι οποιες βεβαια ηταν αρκετα πιο ακριβες!
Χρησιμοποιήσαμε plexiglass γυρω απο το κλουβι(25 εκ.) για να μην βγαινουν εξω τα τσοφλια που πετανε τα πουλια κ τελικα εγινε πολυ ομορφο!
Το κοστος κ για τα 2 κλουβια ειναι γυρω στα 140 ευρω, με το δικο μου να κοστιζει λιγο παραπανω λογω του αλουμινιου!Αναλυτικα: -κουνελοσυρμα(7τ.μ.)=30ευρω, -σιδερενιες βεργες(9μ.)=26ευρω, -βεργες αλουμινιου(10μ.)=46ευρω, plexiglass(1,50μx1μ, αναγκαστικα πηραμε αυτη τη διασταση γιατι δεν ειχε αλλη μικροτερη κ χρησιμοποιησαμε περιπου τα 2/3)=30ευρω, λοιπα εξοδα(βιδες, πριτσινια, τρυπανια, γωνίες, ταπες κτλ)=περιπου 10ευρω!
Το μεγεθος του κλουβιου ειναι 50x50x70, ενω μαζι με τα ποδαρακια το υψος φτανει τα 85εκ!Το δικο μου θα γινει ακριβως ατις ιδιες διαστασεις, με τη μονη διαφορα οτι συνολικα θα εχει υψος 1μ!
Τα πουλακια αρχικα τρομαξαν πολυ με το κλουβι κ δεν ηθελαν ουτε καν να το πλησιασουν!Εδω κ 2 μερες που μπηκαν τελικα μεσα, το εξερευνουν συνεχως κ φαινονται πολυ χαρουμενα!Η διακοσμηση ειναι προσωρινη κ οποιες προτασεις-βελτιωσεις ευπροσδεκτες!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Πολύ καλό Βίκυ! Πως ακριβώς εχετε ανοίξει την πόρτα; Αν βλέπω καλά είναι απλά κομμένο πλέγμα και προστατευμένο με κάτι γύρω γύρω;;

----------


## douke-soula

:Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: μπραβο Γιωργο και Βικυ(και μπαμπα του Γιωργου) πολυ ωραιο το παλατακι των μικρων σας
και η ιδεα της τσοφλιπροστασιας παρα πολυ καλη

----------


## vicky_ath

> Πως ακριβώς εχετε ανοίξει την πόρτα; Αν βλέπω καλά είναι απλά κομμένο πλέγμα και προστατευμένο με κάτι γύρω γύρω;;


Ναι Αλεξια ακριβως!Εχουμε κοψει το πλεγμα κ γυρω γυρω περασαμε ενα πλεγμα αλουμινιου(που καπου βρηκε ο πατερας του Γιωργου στην αποθηκη τους..)για να μην τραυματιστουν τα πουλακια!
Στο δικο μου κλουβι εχουμε σκεφτει μια αλλη πατεντα για την εισοδο, η οποια θα ειναι καλυτερη!Ελπιζω να τη δειτε συντομα!

----------


## Sissy

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή και με ωραίο φινίρισμα!!!Καλορίζικο!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ καλό και ειδικά το αλουμίνιο του δίνει μια όμορφη όψη.Με το καλό να το χαρούν τα μικρά;.

----------


## vicky_ath

Απο χτες ειναι ετοιμο κ το Φιφο-σπιτο, που σας ειχα δειξει το ξεκινημα του στην τελευταια φωτο του προηγουμενου ποστ μου!!
Τα πουλακια μου το καταχαρηκαν!Σε αντιθεση με τον Παμπλο κ τη Λια δεν τρομαξαν καθολου!Ειχαν ομως μεγαλη περιεργεια να το εξερευνησουν αρχικα απ'εξω κ πολυ συντομα κ απο μεσα!Φυσικα η πορτα ηταν ολη την ωρα ανοιχτη αλλα απο τις 7 το απογευμα που μπηκαν δεν ηθελαν καθολου να βγουν!Το ιδιο κ σημερα!Τα εχω εδω διπλα μου κ αυτα ειναι μεσα κ παιζουν με τα παιχνιδια τους!!Κ εγω σαν κλασσικη χαζομαμα τα θαυμαζω!!

----------


## prodigy

πολυ ωραιο κλουβι!!!!!!και προσεγμενη δουλεια.....ποσο σ κοστισε μπορεις να μας πεις?

----------


## vicky_ath

Νικο αν δεις το προηγουμενο ποστ μου εχω γραψει αναλυτικα ποσο μας κοστισαν κ τα 2 κλουβια καθως κ ολα τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησαμε!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τώρα με το περιεχόμενο φαίνεται πιο καλύτερο.Τέλειο πολύ χαίρομαι που τα πουλάκια σου θα έχουν αυτό το παλατάκι.Μπράβο και στους κατασκευαστές.* :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ε ναι...το περιεχομενο κανει τη δουλεια!!!χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε Κωνσταντινε!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ε ναι...το περιεχομενο κανει τη δουλεια!!!χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!
> Ευχαριστουμε Κωνσταντινε!!!!


*Μήπως δέχεστε και παραγγελίες γιατί είναι πολύ καλό αισθητικά για να μπει σε σπίτι.**Για πες στους μαστόρους σου εδώ ο κόσμος ψάχνει συνεχώς για κλουβιά.*

----------


## ivi

πολύ ωραία δουλειά ! πραγματικά και τα δυο κλουβιά είναι προσεγμένα και όπως είπε και ο Κωνσταντίνος είναι και πολύ καλαίσθητα! μπράβο!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!Λιγο μερακι να εχεις κ 2 αντρες που πιανουν τα χερια τους κ ολα γινονται....χαχαχαχα!!!Εγω ανελαβα μονο την εσωτερικη διακοσμηση!!!

----------


## zack27

> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!Λιγο μερακι να εχεις κ 2 αντρες που πιανουν τα χερια τους κ ολα γινονται....χαχαχαχα!!!Εγω ανελαβα μονο την εσωτερικη διακοσμηση!!!



Βικη πολυ ωραια τα κλουβια και ευρυχωρα μπραβο σας .Με εκανες και ζηλεψα χε χε.Πολυ προσεγμενα κιολας!

----------


## ant0nic_

Πολύ όμορφα και τα 2!

----------


## Athina

πολύ ωραία κλουβιά!!!
ευχαριστούμε για τις ιδέες! 
μακάρι να μπορούσα να φτιάξω και γω!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Μια ερωτηση σχετικα με τον πατο/ταψη του κλουβιου δεν τσιμπανε τα χαρτια κατω ? Γτ κ εγω τωρα π εβαλα τον θειο μ να μ κανει ενα ^^ (χαχα τον καταφερα ) μ λεει τι το θες κιαλο πλεγμα κατω ??

----------


## vasilakis13

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να βαλεις πάτο, στο παλιο κλουβί χωρις πατο η κικη όχι μόνο έτρωγε την εφημερίδα αλλά τσίμπαγε και τις κωτσιλιες τις κάποιες φορές και υπήρχε κίνδυνος μολυνσης. (Τα δοχεία φαγητού παντα ήταν γεμάτα! )
Εξαρτάται βέβαια κι από το πουλί, μπορεί ο βρασιδας σου να μην το κάνει, αλλά πιστεύω καλό θα ήταν να βαλεις

----------


## vicky_ath

Προσωπικά με τα δύο αυτά πουλιά δεν είχα τέτοιο θέμα αφού δεν είχαν την τάση να κόβουν το χαρτί. 
Κάτω έβαζα χαρτιά από διαφημιστικά, όχι εφημερίδες και το χαρτί αλλαζόταν καθημερινά. 
Οπότε δεν υπήρχε θέμα του να φάνε τις κουτσουλιές. Αν προλάβαιναν κανένα σποράκι καμιά φορά μόνο...

Βέβαια δεν είναι όλα τα πουλιά ίδια...

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ναι, εμενα μεχρι και τωρα πχ που εχει σχαρα λιγο προεξειχε το χαρτι και το ειχε κατα τσιμπησει. Εγω το αλλαζω καθε 2-3 μερες , αλλα δεν ειναι το θεμα τοσο το χαρτι βεβαια οσο το θεμα υγιεινης ,μην παταει/πειραζει τις κουτσουλιες και δεν θα ηθελα να τρωει κ σπορια αναμεσα απ τις κουτσουλιες αν πεφτουν :/ . Οποτε θα πω τον θειο μ να με κανει καμια πατεντα να εχει κ σχαρα  ::

----------


## Nikos_V

Μπραβο πολι καλο κλουβι!!!

----------


## Nek

Ακριβώς το ίδιο κλουβί έχω φτιάξει και εγω για Κοκατιλ που πρόκειται να αγοράσω, μόνο που ο σκελετός του κλουβιού είναι από ξύλο και όχι από σίδερο. Μήπως γνωρίζετε αν θα πρέπει να περιποιηθώ το ξύλο κάπως συγκεκριμένα ωστε να είναι καταλληλο για το κοκατίλ;

----------


## mitsman

Νεκταριε θα πρεπει να επενδύσεις με το κουνελοσυρμα τ κλουβι εσωτερικα του ξυλου ωστε να μην το ροκανισουν οι παπαγαλοι!
Απο εκει και περα αν τα πουλια δεν μπορουν να ελθουν σε επαφη με το ξυλο θεωρω οτι πρεπει να το περασεις καποιο συντηριτικο για μαμουνια του ξυλου και καποια μπογια για την υγρασια! να μην φουσκωσουν τα ξυλα!

----------

